# Multi Functional Jig AKA Super JIG



## Templatetom (6 Jan 2012)

http://www.Newtorouting.webs.com
Yesterday I achieved what I had set out to do and that was to produce some form of dovetail joints with greater accuracy with the aid of my Super Jig.
I have been spending more time at the computer designing the various processes Jigs and templates required. Like anyone inventing some form of Jig such as the Leigh dovetail Jig a large amount of the process is in the trial and error before the final jig is put together. I will keep going and see what else I can do.
I have also set up a new web site a site that I think I will be able to handle as I am no computer whiz. If anyone would like to drop in and offer any suggestions please feel free to do so I need all


----------



## Harlequin (6 Jan 2012)

cannot view video on your website


----------



## Templatetom (7 Jan 2012)

Harlequin":wkzlseuh said:


> cannot view video on your website


I have a lot to learn about putting up a web sit. It is quite an experience for me in my 78th year but they say "your are never too old to learn" and I have a lot to learn.
Re the video Not sure if you have seen the number of videos I have submitted to Youtube Google Routing with Tom O'Donnell or newtorouting I am sure it was in reference to one already posted
Tom


----------



## Templatetom (9 Jan 2012)

Harlequin":1bkqij9i said:


> cannot view video on your website


You might be able to connect to videos I have posted on other pages 
Tom


----------



## Harlequin (10 Jan 2012)

thanks Tom - very informative

rgds


----------



## devonwoody (10 Jan 2012)

I enjoyed the thread and thought your videos were very professionally produced. Nearly got to live in Perth 56 years ago. I am sure I would have liked living there as well.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (10 Jan 2012)

Templatetom":y9i4l4u5 said:


> http://www.Newtorouting.webs.com
> Yesterday I achieved what I had set out to do and that was to produce some form of dovetail joints with greater accuracy with the aid of my Super Jig.
> I have been spending more time at the computer designing the various processes Jigs and templates required. Like anyone inventing some form of Jig such as the Leigh dovetail Jig a large amount of the process is in the trial and error before the final jig is put together. I will keep going and see what else I can do.
> I have also set up a new web site a site that I think I will be able to handle as I am no computer whiz. If anyone would like to drop in and offer any suggestions please feel free to do so I need all


As a basic site it works. 
However Youtube videos need to be higher quality 240p used to be good enough but in the days of broadband 480p is a realistic minimum, 1080p or 720p is what you should aim for.

Nobody expects you to reshoot videos from 4 years ago but todays need to be better quality. 

One other point is that while "Air on the G String" is very nice, as music for every video it is a bit too much.


----------



## Templatetom (11 Jan 2012)

devonwoody":39vq6jm7 said:


> I enjoyed the thread and thought your videos were very professionally produced. Nearly got to live in Perth 56 years ago. I am sure I would have liked living there as well.


You could have welcomed me when I arrived from Scotland in 1966
Thanks for your comments what I am aiming for is to get more people using the template guides What's you opinion of the use of the guides??
Tom


----------



## devonwoody (11 Jan 2012)

Templatetom":1qzmq6ip said:


> devonwoody":1qzmq6ip said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed the thread and thought your videos were very professionally produced. Nearly got to live in Perth 56 years ago. I am sure I would have liked living there as well.
> ...




My thoughts on your jigs were that if I intended to supply boxes (the dovetail jig) and not purchase a Woodrat it would be a good and interesting way to proceed. 
I never sell any of my boxes I get the pleasure and sometimes stress of handmaking with machine cutting facilities it would not be the way for me to go
. However you get your enjoyment designing and making those jigs which I know take some imagination (because I have made jigs) so I am pleased that it works for you and you share with others. 

I would gladly make a jig similar to yours after seeing the successful outcome of pieces made if I was going down that route. 

Anything else in the pipeline?


----------



## Templatetom (11 Jan 2012)

devonwoody":dhljsta7 said:


> Templatetom":dhljsta7 said:
> 
> 
> > devonwoody":dhljsta7 said:
> ...


As a matter of fact yes
I was inspired by another video I watch on how to produce a hexagonal column by Tilting the router. I already have a soluion but I was limited in length to 400mm long. It was suitable for what i was doing at the time making a small table, and I suppose I could have upgraded the jig to take larger pieces. This was the same problem with producing the sections when using the super jig (40mm) 
As I watched the video on the making of the jig I asked myself could I produce the parts to cmplete the column, using an alternative method that was (producing a Jig) and simplier to produce. Well as a matter of fact I do need to produce a column 500mm long and today I will set out to produce the jig and see if it could be done.I will post any pics of todays action.

I would be very interested in your jigs and what they are for I am never too old to learn.
Tom


----------



## Templatetom (8 Apr 2012)

devonwoody":36aktwbw said:


> Templatetom":36aktwbw said:
> 
> 
> > devonwoody":36aktwbw said:
> ...



My apologies for the late reply I have been busy producing the material required to produce a number of joints on my 'Super Jig' (producing the item in my workshop is easier than sitting down writing about it and producing drawings to explain in detail the methodology on paper but I am getting there)

In the making of your many jigs does the template guide play an important roll in the method of construction? What sort of jigs do you produce and for what purpose? 

Anything else in the pipeline you may well ask: Since converting to metric some 45 years ago after being brought up using imperial for 25 years I never thought I would need to revert back to the old system but obviously I have to as the majority of router users who purchase template guides purchase the imperial sets Even here in Australia. 

Well I have sat down to see if I could rewrite some of my material for those with the Imperial set of guides and hopefully I will have something to offer them soon I have the diagrams in sketch format detailing a number of the imperial guides and cutters in use what I need to do next is sit down at my computer and produce the detailed drawings. I will make another post to see if there is any interest in the imperial system.

I will post an example of how the imperial guides can be used on my web site http://www.newtorouting.webs.com/

In the meantime I would be interested in what sort of Jigs and Templates you produce: you may like to PM me 
Tom
[/img]


----------

